# Fatal error CLR error: 80004005



## LOANGOD (May 12, 2010)

My computer is in need of some serious help. Every time I restart my comp I get two pop ups that says in the heading RSSPopperOE.exe - Fatal error...in the box it says CLR error: 80004005. The program will now terminate. The other program having problems is IntuitSyncManager.exe with the same verbiage in the box. I researched some previous posts regarding this issue before posting mine. I discovered that Hijackthis can create a log that some of the technologically advanced might understand. Here is the log...Please let me know what I can do to fix this problem and thanks.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:56:06 PM, on 5/12/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17023)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardian.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wentxp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeInSystray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LMIGuardian.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\Auto Update\RIMAutoUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPage15.0\Opware15.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Citrix\nvudisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\Program Files\RSS Popper OE\RSSPopperOE.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.lendsmartmortgage.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: YSPManager - {25BC7718-0BFA-40EA-B381-4B2D9732D686} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\ysp.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: XBTBPos00 - {FCBCCB87-9224-4B8D-B117-F56D924BEB18} - C:\Program Files\Fast Browser Search\IE\FBStoolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Fast Browser Search Toolbar - {1BB22D38-A411-4B13-A746-C2A4F4EC7344} - C:\Program Files\Fast Browser Search\IE\FBStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTHOSTTR] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\Sminst\Recguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\WINDOWS\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scheduler] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WatchDog] C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\FWManager.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BlackBerryAutoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\Auto Update\RIMAutoUpdate.exe /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Opware15] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPage15.0\Opware15.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpScheduler] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPage15.0\OpScheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF3 Registry Controller] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPage15.0\PDFConverter3\\RegistryController.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nvudisp] C:\Program Files\Citrix\nvudisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CarboniteSetupLite] "C:\Program Files\Carbonite\CarbonitePreinstaller.exe" /preinstalled /showonfirst /reshowat=1800
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RSSPopper for OE] "C:\Program Files\RSS Popper OE\RSSPopperOE.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - Startup: Citrix.lnk = C:\Program Files\Citrix\nvudisp.exe
O4 - Startup: Desktop Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Research In Motion\BlackBerry\DesktopMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DVD Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with Scansoft PDF Converter 3.0 - res://C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPage15.0\PDFConverter3\IEShellExt.dll /100
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {BBF74FB9-ABCD-4678-880A-2511DAABB5E1} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\ysp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Search Protection - {BBF74FB9-ABCD-4678-880A-2511DAABB5E1} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\ysp.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.100cltv.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.1800freemont.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.2dayappraisal.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.95no.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.aamesdirect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.aami.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Aaronline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.accap.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.accesspoint-next.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.accountantsoffice.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.accredhome.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.adfinet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.adobe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.adstamp.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.advectis.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.aegisfunding.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.aegishomeequity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.aegiswholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.agstarhome.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ak.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.akamai.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.alamode.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.co.alexander.nc.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.all-forclosure.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.allaboutnews.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.alservices.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.americredit.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ameridream.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ameriquest.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.amnetmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.amrreports.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.appraisal-masters.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.appraisers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.appraisersguide.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.aquarg.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.argentmarketingtools.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.argentmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.armls.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.armls.com 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.asisvcs.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.askbrianpeart.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.aurorawholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.avery.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.axiswholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.az.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.azbanking.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Azcentral.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Azfamily.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.azfederal.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.azlifestylehomes.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.secure.bankofamerica.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bankofamerica.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bankone.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bankrate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bankunited.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.batconline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bbb.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.beardirect.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.benefits-mortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.best-assets.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bethel.edu
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.biermannhomes.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bismarkmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.blackberry.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.blitzdocs.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.blitzdocs.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bluecrossmn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bncmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.boldenowandassociates.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bremer.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bridgecapws.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.brokeroutpost.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.brokeruniverse.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.bww.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.c21christian.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ca.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Callingallsports.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.callmykate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.calyxsoftware.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.calyxsupport.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.capeschool.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.capitalone.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.cardmemberservices.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.cbburnet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.cbc-companies.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.cccu.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.centralbnk.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.chapelfunding.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.chase.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.chryslerfinancial.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.chuckbrooks.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.citiesmanagement.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.citydirectory.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clickandclose.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clickloan.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.closeline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.closemoreleads.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.cmgleads.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.coldwellbanker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.collovahomes.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.comcast.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.comcast.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.comedytownproject.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.commonsensemortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.completemtg.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.conformx.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Cornaireappraisalservice.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.counselorrealty.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.countrywide.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.countyrecords.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.creativehousingsolutions.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.credco.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.creditbureaureports.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.creditsaversgroup.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.csmmn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.cwbc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.d1online.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.d6tm.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.daley-realestate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.danacapital.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.danacapitalinfo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.danacapitol.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.daustappraisal.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.davidbracht.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.debbiebrewington.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.deepgreenfinancial.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dell.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.deltafunding.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.derrickrdavis.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.desertdocs.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dgbroker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dhbuyers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dhl-usa.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.digitaldocs.cc
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.direct-mkt.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.discovercard.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dmccapital.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.docmagic.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dohertyhro.biz
O15 - Trusted Zone: epoint.dorado.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dorado.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.downeywholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dynamicdox.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.eaglebrookchurch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.eaglerealty.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ebay.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.edinarealty.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: techtools.efanniemae.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.efanniemae.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.efax.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.eleadz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.elliemae.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.eloan.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: webpost.elynx.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.elynx.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.encorecredit.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.eneighborhoods.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.entrustmtg.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.entryre.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.equifax.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.equifax.com 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.equifirst.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.esaxon.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.etrac.biz
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.exacttarget.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.exct.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.expandedmortgagecredit.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.experian.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.eyeonmyloan.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ezcardinfo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.factualdata.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fanniemae.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fastweb.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fcmcw.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ff.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fgmcnj.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fhap.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fhfund.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fidelity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fieldstonemortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dl.filekicker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.filinginoregon.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.financeamerica.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.findlegalforms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fineprint.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstam.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstamres.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstbranchhomemortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firsthorizon.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firsthorizonwholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstmagnus.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstnlc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstpremier.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstsolutionlending.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.firstsolutionlending.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fl.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.flagstar.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fldfs.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fleet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.flexmls.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.flexqual.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fliplibrary.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.flipviewer.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.floodcert.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fmcommercial.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fmfcapital.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fmfconline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fnbavenue.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fnf.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.forclosure.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.forclosuresreport.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.foreclosures-4-investors.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.forms.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fortressnextday.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.franklin-mtg.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.franklinonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fraudguard.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freedomconnect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freemontbroker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fremontbroker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fundthatloan.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.garethhestick.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gbhomeequity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gbhomeimprovement.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: www2.gemstoneohio.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gemstoneohio.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.getauto.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gfcusa.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gnmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.goapply.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.goapplyleads.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gocommonwealth.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Golfchannel.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.goncm.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.gotoassist.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: otsego.govoffice.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.greenpointmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.greentreemtg.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.guarantygroup.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.guarantyloansonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.h2fmedia.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hbkcapital.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.healthpartners.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.helpmymortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.co.hennepin.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hennipen.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hfwholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hlmc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.holscherhomes.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.homeamericapm.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.homeequityofamerica.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.homegain.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.homerentalads.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hometownappraisals.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.homevaluehunt.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hotmail.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hpphoto.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.us.hsbc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hsbc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hud.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.hudclips.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.huduser.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ibronline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ibronline.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.iconbrickell.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.idaho.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.identityguard.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ifitmakessense.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.imcmarketing.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.imperium-commercial-capital.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.indymacb2b.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.indymacbank.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ingdirect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.instantaudio.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.interbay.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.interfirstrates.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.internetfamily.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.intuit.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.investmentpropertiesofmn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.investors.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.irs.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.irwinconnect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.irwinmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.co.isanti.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.jbfilms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.joshness.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.justwantout.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.jvpinto.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.fargo.k12.nd.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.kare11.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.katebww.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.kennedyfunding.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.kleinet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.kleinmortgagewholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.knowlesoffice.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.knowx.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.kyoceramita.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.landam.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.landandloans.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.landlordtools.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.landlordtools.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.landmark-dental.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.leadbull.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.leads-for-less.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: mortgage.leads2results.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.leadstoloans.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.leadterminus.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.legalformsgallery.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lehman.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lenderlab.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lenderleadsolutions.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lendingtree.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lendsmartmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lendsource.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.linktivity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.loanadministration.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.loantoolbox.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.logmeinrescue.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.longbeachmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.lorettaholscher.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Lpga.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: pmiohe-lcec.lrn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.luxmac.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.macromedia.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mapquest.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.maribellamortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.maricopa.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mass.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.masterappraisalsgroup.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.maxemail.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mbaa.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mbnanetaccess.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mcbreo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mcnallysmith.edu
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mercantilemortgage.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mersc.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.metropolitanford.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mgic.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mi.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.miappraisals.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.michigan.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mikebelfield.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mikesrent2own.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.isdweb1.ci.mil.wi.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mila.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.minnesotainvestors.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.missouri-finance.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mistupid.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mlb.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mleads.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mlsfinder.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sef.mlxchange.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: sef.mlxchange.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mlxchange.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mmcwholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mncar.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mnrealtor.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.moairocks.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgage-leads-system.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgage-x.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgage101.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgagecoach.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgageedu.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgageit.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgageleadguide.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgageleads.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgagemarketguide.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgagemasteryclub.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgageoriginator.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgagepointers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgagereports.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgages-loans-calculators.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mortgagexsites.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mostchoice.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.move-engine.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mplsrealtor.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mvnt4.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myappraisalresource.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myargent.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myfico.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myflipbooks.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myfloridalegal.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mymeadowshome.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://manage.mytech.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://help.mytechpartners.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mytechpartners.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mytechpartners.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.namb.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nari.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.homeequity.nationalcity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nationalcity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nationalcityhomeequity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nationalcitymortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nationalmortgagenews.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nationsls.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nationstitle.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nbankmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ncmintranet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nd.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ndcu.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ndrealtors.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.net-leads.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netbankfunding.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netcotitle.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netleads.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.netronline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.newcentury.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.newloancareer.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.newstatemtg.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.next-online.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.next-online.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.niktor.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.normandale.edu
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.northstarmls.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.novarstarmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.novastarhome.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.novastaris.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.novastaris.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.novastarmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.novellefinancial.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.novusnet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nrai.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nrleads.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nw-mtg.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nwa.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.nwcbank.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.officedepot.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.onemodelplace.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.oomc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.opteumwholesale.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.optiononeprequal.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.order-services.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.orderprinting.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.oregon.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.originatornetwork.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.osbckansas.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ci.otsego.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.partnerloanservices.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.passport.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.pdfc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.pdffactory.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Pgatour.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.phmfinancial.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.plaxo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.pmi.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.pmigroup.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.polkcitydirectories.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.popularfinancialservices.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.postoffice.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.preferredbank.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.premierequity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.priceahomeonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.primesecurity.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.privacyguard.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.privatemi.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.procalc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.progressivedirect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.promortgagetools.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.provinetmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.pushmx.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.quantumwestinc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.quickbooks.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.quickbooksusers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.radian.biz
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.co.ramsey.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://rrinfo.co.ramsey.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.realtor.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.realtrans.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.realtyexecutives.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.realtytimes.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.reiclub.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.remaxresults.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.remotedocs.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.rentclicks.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.resmae.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.reversemortgage.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.rfc.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.rjfagencies.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.rmic.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.rpmgmt.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.safer-networking.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.co.saint-croix.wi.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.salesleadsusa.info
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.samychabbi.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.saxonmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.scansoft.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.scanspyware.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.scconsumer.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.scotsmanguide.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.co.scott.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.seabringcapital.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sebringcapital.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.secureapp.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.securedstore.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.selectalead.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.senearthco.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.serendipityrealty.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.servicemagic.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.shellymichaelis.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sierratradingpost.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.silverhillfinancial.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sitex.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sitexdata.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sixsigmamedwest.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sollen.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.southstar.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sprintpcs.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ssm.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ssmcentral.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ssmmd.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stamps.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.startribune.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dbf.state.fl.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.idob.state.ia.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.idsos.state.id.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.state.il.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ofi.state.la.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sos.state.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.state.mn.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.state.nd.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stewardfinancial.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stonecreekfunding.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.structuretech1.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.suewoodard.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sunbiz.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.suntrust.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.loandocs.swiftsend.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.swiftsend.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.symantec.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.t-mobile.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: pull.t2mr3.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tacori.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tamzdesigns.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tankgoodness.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.taxactonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.taylorbeandirect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.taylorbeanonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tcfbank.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tcfexpress.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tcrealestate.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tennessee.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thbuyers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thebankofelkriver.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thecampinscompany.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thecrcgroup.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.theeducatedhomeowner.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.themlsonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tiny-link.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.titleclosing.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.toastmasters2512.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.toolkitcma.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.topproduceronline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.torres-intl.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.trackmyloans.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.trainingpro.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.transunion.com 
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tristarlendinggroup.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.trump.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tsp.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.tvguide.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.twincitybridal.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.umn.edu
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.unionplanters.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.universalcard.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.uppalenterprises.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ups.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.usafundingcorp.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.usbank.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.usbank.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.mnb.uscourts.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.mnb.uscourts.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.uscourts.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.usinternet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.usps.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.uwstout.edu
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.vba.va.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://vip.vba.va.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.va.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.valuecheckonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.vartaniansportsmanagement.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.veritas.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.verizonwireless.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.virginia.edu
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.virginia.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.vmpdelivers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.voyagermortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wa.gov
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.walgrave.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wamu.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wamubroker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wamudashboard.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wamuhomeloans.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wamupremierbroker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wamupremierebroker.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wdfi.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.webmortgagetv.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.weirdloans.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wellsfargo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.welshcap.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.welshco.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wi.us
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wmcdirect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wmcmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wnfnet.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.worldmortgage.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.worldofflowers.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wpcmail.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wwexship.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.x57.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.xsitesnetwork.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.zillow.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.zipform.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.zipformonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.zipformsonline.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.Zwire.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://192.168.0.1
O15 - Trusted IP range: 206.173.90.12
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://eu3.abeltronica.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://www.abeltronica.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://www.dslreports.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.eventid.net
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://www.experts-exchange.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://mail.mytechpartners.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: www.speakeasy.net
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://www.speakeasy.net
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://10.0.0.1
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://192.168.200.1
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1851174C-97BD-4217-A0CC-E908F60D5B7A} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - http://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://internetvideorecorder.net/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {944713E8-1F29-42D9-ABD5-557728B9AC97} (PtClickLoanWF Control) - https://ilnet.wellsfargo.com/ilonline/clickloan/ptclickloanwf.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - 
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O16 - DPF: {FFBB3F3B-0A5A-4106-BE53-DFE1E2340CB1} (DownloadManager Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-latest.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = LendSmart.local
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = LendSmart.local
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = LendSmart.local
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: DeviceNP - DeviceNP.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\WINDOWS\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: HP ProtectTools Device Locking / Auditing (FLCDLOCK) - Hewlett-Packard Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\flcdlock.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqWmiEx.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PC Angel (PCA) - SoftThinks - C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\PCAngel.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WinEncrypt service (wencrservice) - WinEncrypt - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wentxp.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 44523 bytes


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Those O15 - Trusted Zone....did you put all those in your trusted zone?


----------



## LOANGOD (May 12, 2010)

I have no idea what that means or is, so I'm going with No.


----------



## LOANGOD (May 12, 2010)

I have been to several of those websites listed though.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I have request this thread be moved to the Security Section ....so please be patient


----------



## LOANGOD (May 12, 2010)

will do and thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Entries in that log suggest this is a corporate computer
*IMPORTANT NOTE REGARDING CORPORATE/COMPANY OWNED COMPUTERS*

Please do not request assistance for corporate/company owned computers. Many changes/deletions are made during the clean up process, some of which may involve uninstalling programs, deleting folders/files, changing settings and/or removing policies etc. As we have no way of knowing for sure if these are actually needed for company operations, malware issues in these cases should be handled by your own IT Departments in order to avoid any undesirable results.


----------



## LOANGOD (May 12, 2010)

I own two companies. This is my mobile laptop. The corporate files you were probably seeing was intuit which is the maker of quickbooks.


----------



## LOANGOD (May 12, 2010)

Are you not going to help me then? I back up quickbooks on an external harddrive.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

the errors are generally a netframework error

you should be able to sort it out by folowing suggestions here http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/forums/en-US/vbgeneral/thread/549ec74f-5a52-4273-aaf9-8743ca85026e/

if that doesn't cure it then we will start looking for malware


----------

